# Da Movie



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

In the ultramarines movie trailer it shows a sarge having his arm blown of killing one chaos marine then chainswording ones head off.
What are the chances of this happppening. I think his chainsword would land in the chaos marines hand, get twisted out of his grip, then recieve a kick in the crotch, throwing him to the floor. Drawing his BP he shot him through the face.
Would this happen in real life, which versions true, are ultramarines really superior in every way?
Will this thread have any replies.
Du...Dun...DUUUN


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I hate ultramarines, i hate the movie, It does show ultramarines being the best of the best but it seems unlikely they actually are.
But space marines can survive their arm being blown off, you don't have to be a ultramarine to do it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't turn this into another "I hate Ultramarines thread". We've had enough of them already. Also, I haven't seen the movie and I don't intend to.

Although no, It wouldn't happen in real life because Space Marines don't exist. .

Also, in future - for people who haven't seen the movie, you might want to use 

tags [/SPOLER] (Ovbiously spell Spoiler correctly in the second part).


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Don't turn this into another "I hate Ultramarines thread". We've had enough of them already.


Dammit......


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

WELL in real life I doubt a person could survive or at least be aware enough after having their arm removed to be able to cut someones head off. But fictionally hell yeah they're fing marines.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait, what? In which trailer did this happen? 



At what point in the movie could a Sgt. have lost his arm? The Sergeant was shot while sitting in a Land Speeder. He never saw combat in the movie. Also, the dude that chainsworded ones head in pieces never lost his arm, and he was the Captain. I dont recal anyone loosing his arm in the movie, and I saw the movie yesterday.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Wait, what? In which trailer did this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> At what point in the movie could a Sgt. have lost his arm? The Sergeant was shot while sitting in a Land Speeder. He never saw combat in the movie. Also, the dude that chainsworded ones head in pieces never lost his arm, and he was the Captain. I dont recal anyone loosing his arm in the movie, and I saw the movie yesterday.


Now can i turn this into i hate ultramarines thread?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Now can i turn this into i hate ultramarines thread?


No. Why do you even hate them? There is no point. I hate the Black Legion. Our arguments are as retarded as the other.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Then we will have an argument discussing which army is the best at being retarded.

Ultra's Versus Blackies!

Who will reign supreme as the spit-dribbling mush-brain?

Who's crayons are mightier than the power sword?

Who will reign supreme as the pants-on-head retarded KING of all retards?!

/thread


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Weapon said:


> Then we will have an argument discussing which army is the best at being retarded.
> 
> Ultra's Versus Blackies!
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I likes teh Ultrarines cuz thems got all the best crayons and they have all the blue 1s so they is teh bestest!


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> I likes teh Ultrarines cuz thems got all the best crayons and they have all the blue 1s so they is teh bestest!


But teh blak muhreens has teh crayons dat wot contrasts wit teh paper scrawls!!!111


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Weapon said:


> But teh blak muhreens has teh crayons dat wot contrasts wit teh paper scrawls!!!111


Guys... 



> Please post coherently! We at Heresy-Online have a minimum (and relatively lax) standard for spelling and grammar, and you will observe it to the best of your abilities. Nobody expects textbook perfection, and we know that typos happen. We understand that English may not be your first language, or that you may have disabilities or impairments, and we sympathize...but we still ask that you take the time and put your best effort into your posts.
> 
> This is not just a courtesy to your fellow posters, who may have to decipher a rich tapestry of netspeak and grammatical torment just to find out what you're saying, it's also doing yourself a favour in the long run. Unintelligible posts filled with chatroom shorthand and linguistic atrocities do NOT attract favourable attention. By the time a poster unearths what you're trying to say, they're usually so annoyed that they're not going to give you a helpful reply.
> 
> ...


Just cause I enjoy being an total ass jerk. :wink:


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Look, treat this as a normal film. In your favorite action film, i'm going to go right ahead and guess it is one man taking on many many other humans and having many impossible shots hitting home with the afformentioned man beating up several people at once on many occasions. 
Now what kind of film would it be where you had even numbered people taking exactly even amounts of casualties with completely realistic reactions and believable characters? Exactly it would not be half the film, so GW or whoever had to make it somewhat unbalenced because the film was from the Ultramarines point of view. As they are (to the untrained W40k fan) the "good guys" so they had to be better than the "bad guys" to make it a half decent film.
Also if any of you actually SEE the film to the end you will realise how it actually isnt that bad or unbalenced afterall and has a pretty damn decent plot, unless you are blinded by your ultramarines hatred. 
Now quit complaining and be glad that GW actually made a film and that this opened the doors for more potential feature length films to come.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

One that understood the plot cannot claim that the Ultramarines were overpowered in the movie. 



The victory for the Ultramarines planetside was planed. Chaos wanted them to be in a shitty situation, only to be saved by the (possessed) captain. No one would suspect anything after he saved their asses. After that it was planed to open a warp portal on Macragge, but Proteus swung the Thunderhammer a bit harder than whay the Daemon could take. Good plot. Obviously many were blinded by the Ultramarines hate.


----------



## Tyranid Prime (May 1, 2011)

I really liked chaplain karnak until the daemon possessed commander killed him!!


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay, yeah, having the BL get slaughtered was pretty stupid. If it was the BL slaughtering the UMs it'd be just as stupid. No hate to the Chapter/Legion, but hate to bad action.

And there's more bad action. I'm really angry at how...normal the Space Marines are. They're superhuman beings wearing power armor! They should be doing incredible stunts most people wouldn't even think about without pause. They should shrug off wounds that would kill a man without flinching. If you lop off a Space Marine's leg he'd crawl to it and beat you to death with his severed leg before hopping back to an apothecary to get a bionic replacement. 

Do we see any of this? No, no, no. Everything in the movie could have been done by a crack team of Stormtroopers.

And quite frankly that's where the movie failed for me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Tyranid Prime, please, use spoiler tags!



hailene said:


> And there's more bad action. I'm really angry at how...normal the Space Marines are. They're superhuman beings wearing power armor! They should be doing incredible stunts most people wouldn't even think about without pause. They should shrug off wounds that would kill a man without flinching. If you lop off a Space Marine's leg he'd crawl to it and beat you to death with his severed leg before hopping back to an apothecary to get a bionic replacement.
> 
> Do we see any of this? No, no, no. Everything in the movie could have been done by a crack team of Stormtroopers.
> 
> And quite frankly that's where the movie failed for me.


I was under the impression that these guys had just been "graduated" from Scouts into full Astartes. So this was their first taste of actual combat in power armor and all that. Of course they could not be as strong as normal Astartes yet.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Guys...
> 
> 
> 
> Just cause I enjoy being an total ass jerk. :wink:


Why you jeerin' teh spellin I do???

Balkies for teh win!!!11!eleven!1


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Anyway - whats the deal with this movie - how can i get to to see it?

First there was a box set costing too much, then some priviliged viewings in America !!!

Is it coming out at the cinemas in the UK or straight to DVD - if so when???


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Tyranid Prime, please, use spoiler tags!
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that these guys had just been "graduated" from Scouts into full Astartes. So this was their first taste of actual combat in power armor and all that. Of course they could not be as strong as normal Astartes yet.


Not as good? Maybe. But not as strong? They're full Space Marines. They've fought for years on countless battlefields as scouts getting used to their additional abilities.

Even when they jumped across the bridge it was pretty meh. And everyone (Loyalist and Traitor alike) died too easily.


----------



## Tyranid Prime (May 1, 2011)

Sorry guys i thought you had all seen it. I quite liked it.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

saw the movie and must admit i liked it but hell its 40k anything can happen and does happen, don't think it matters if its UM or BL or any other leigon, each leigon has its strengths and has its weakness, not a big fan of the UM but then thats purely cause i think they get overused too much until it drills a hole in your head....there are other leigons too but i guess they are easier for new players is all.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

MuSigma said:


> Anyway - whats the deal with this movie - how can i get to to see it?
> 
> First there was a box set costing too much, then some priviliged viewings in America !!!
> 
> Is it coming out at the cinemas in the UK or straight to DVD - if so when???


I was lucky enough to see it at a cinema screening with a few of the guys from Heresy:so_happy:
I think it's still only available as the hideously overpriced boxset at the moment but there should be a proper DVD release soon unless thay have managed to bankrupt themselves, which is always possible.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hailene said:


> Not as good? Maybe. But not as strong? They're full Space Marines. They've fought for years on countless battlefields as scouts getting used to their additional abilities.


But remember that a successful scout is the one that avoids detection. And its not exactly as if they were used to power armor. Or the Black Carapace.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> But remember that a successful scout is the one that avoids detection. And its not exactly as if they were used to power armor. Or the Black Carapace.


Most of that would be covered under hypnosuggestion they get, as per the Space Wolf series. Plus the awesome part of Space Marines and their black carapace is that the power armor is a second skin. You don't so much use it but wear it. 

Plus I highly doubt that they wouldn't run them through a rigorous battery of drills and live fire exercises with power armor before they sent them off.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hailene said:


> Plus I highly doubt that they wouldn't run them through a rigorous battery of drills and live fire exercises with power armor before they sent them off.


Personally I have not read the comic, but from what I have seen it looks like it was all done pretty quick.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

From the movie it seems that the squad itself has gone on other missions. The missions turned out to be false alarms and they was no combat.

Though this does give us an idea on how long they've been full battle brothers. Missions aren't all that common. Particularly since it takes so long to get to one place or another. They've probably been full Space marines for months if not years.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hailene said:


> From the movie it seems that the squad itself has gone on other missions. The missions turned out to be false alarms and they was no combat.
> 
> Though this does give us an idea on how long they've been full battle brothers. Missions aren't all that common. Particularly since it takes so long to get to one place or another. They've probably been full Space marines for months if not years.


I dont know from where you get the impression that they have been on other missions. To me it seems that they are still foolish, and have no idea of what it would be like. 

Such as the scene when they were leaving the planet. They looked almost terrified, shocked.

Also, allow me to quote lexicanum. 

_"Captain Severus of the Ultramarines Chapter receives a distress signal from the Imperial Fists on the planet Mithron. Severus, responds taking a only ten-man squad of *newly promoted* Astartes, leaving the bulk of his company on Algol to continue the bitter campaign against the scourge of Tyranids."_

And this...

_Captain Severus and the entire Second Company of Ultramarines are beleaguered cleansing a Tyranid invasion from the Hive World of Algol, when a distress call from Imperial Fists arrives asking for assistance guarding the Shrine World of Mithron. The Second Company are the closest fighting force to Mithron, and so Severus must decide whether to commit to saving billions of lives in the hives of Algol or to defending a blessed holy site of the Imperium. He chooses to personally take command of a small force to investigate Mithron, while the rest of the Second Company continues the fight on Algol. And so, after the recent loss of Squad Ultima to the Tyranids, Severus *promotes a group of Scouts into full Space Marines to reform Squad Ultima* and to make up the small force heading for Mithron_ 


I win.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

From the movie, after 7:46 (I don't actually remember the name of the Space Marines):

Space Marine 1: A shooting war, you think?

Space Marine 2: A real one this time?

Then a little bit later a couple of marines say, at 8:05:

Space Marine 1: Probably just another false alarm, Brother Highbacks. Like Algol.

Space Marine 2: Algol. There wasn't even a scrap of glory for us there.

So it sounds like they've been in a war, but not a real "shooting" one. Possibly an orbital bombardment or maybe the war stopped as soon as the enemy saw Space Marines had arrived. Or they arrived too late and the war had already been won or something.

Algol seemed some sort of disappointment. 

But even lets assume that this previous conflict was them as scouts.

They still have their hypnosuggestion and the fact that the Black Carapace makes wearing power armor effortless. You don't find it odd that they did nothing superhuman, period?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hailene said:


> From the movie, after 7:46 (I don't actually remember the name of the Space Marines):
> 
> Space Marine 1: A shooting war, you think?
> 
> ...


Algol. They fought the Tyranid menace on Algol. The Sergeant, Crastor, lost his entire squad while fighting there. The other marines are the hastily promoted scouts. I doubt that they saw much action down there really. 



hailene said:


> You don't find it odd that they did nothing superhuman, period?


Um, no.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

So let me get this straight.

You have Space Marines who have fought probably on dozens of battlefields as scouts getting used to their geneenhanced bodies all the while. To top it off they have hypnosuggestion that feeds them information (which is quite thorough, by the way) as they sleep. To top it off they undoubtedly have some sort of transit time between wherever they were and the system the movie took part in. Undoubtedly if they were unfamiliar with power armor they'd be training the entire way there.

And yet you find it all right that they do no extrodinary feats?

Even without being accustomed to power armor (which is strange since the black carapace allows you to manipulate it as if it was a second skin) we know that they must be used to their implants and additional organs. They didn't even give us that much.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Have you read the Halo novels? In "The Fall of Reach" when the Spartans were gene modified, they had a hard time adjusting to their own bodies. In a casual fight two elite soldiers lost their lives due to them not being on full terms with how their bodies now worked. And when they got their Mjolnir armor, they did at first have problems with how to use them. 

These guys were just in planted with new organs for the love of christ. Thats harder to adjust to than just some gene modification.


----------



## presc1ence (May 23, 2010)

It was a pretty good film, but the film buff in me cant give it more than a 7/10.

The ideas were all there, it kept to the lore very well, there were a few little tidbits to keep hardcore fans happy BUT.......

You could really tell it was the companys, artists and writers first film. 
The talking between marines didn't come off as very natural , the "know no fear" bit got sooo cheesy sooo quickly. 
The action sequences could have done with more action.
This:


hailene said:


> everyone (Loyalist and Traitor alike) died too easily.


 While the actual marines looked OK, once they got off the ship all other settings were bland and it felt like darkness was being used to mask the lack of graphical power. (We KNEW it wasn't going to look amazing , so hiding rubbish graphics wasn't needed!)

Oh and as to how the marines sound...now this isn't just the film the audio books suffer just as much, because marines should sound like feckin' tectonic plates grindoing together, like a t-rex gargleing gravel, the kind of noise you FEEL! 
NowI know practically, having all marines sound like they sing in a death metal band is not going to work. But come on just a little tweek could have given there voices a bit of edge!!

Despite all that, I DO love this film and would heartily recommend it to all 40k fans, I was so excited after my first veiwing, it had to go straight back on!! I will def buy any other 40k films they put out, ultra expensive speacial editions and all.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Wait, what? In which trailer did this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> At what point in the movie could a Sgt. have lost his arm? The Sergeant was shot while sitting in a Land Speeder. He never saw combat in the movie. Also, the dude that chainsworded ones head in pieces never lost his arm, and he was the Captain. I dont recal anyone loosing his arm in the movie, and I saw the movie yesterday.


 http://www.ultramarinesthemovie.com/
It happens aroun the 1 minute mark. It looks like a sargeant but I don't know. But I the point of this thread is _*NOT *_him surviving his arm getting cut of


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> http://www.ultramarinesthemovie.com/
> It happens aroun the 1 minute mark. It looks like a sargeant but I don't know.


Thats the Captain, and no, he does not loose his arm.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Thats the Captain, and no, he does not loose his arm.


 It just looked like he lost his arm because of the blood & I surpose a captain could do it + rep though


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

If they are scouts and have seen little or no action, why all the scars. Take a look at their faces, they all look like bootnecks who have survived a few saturday nights down Plymouth town centre!!
And I know that marines can technically live forever (in the Spacewolves Omnibus... several hundred years is the norm), but do they all look like the Apothecary in the film?? Now he looks old....:blackeye:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Have you read the Halo novels? In "The Fall of Reach" when the Spartans were gene modified, they had a hard time adjusting to their own bodies. In a casual fight two elite soldiers lost their lives due to them not being on full terms with how their bodies now worked. And when they got their Mjolnir armor, they did at first have problems with how to use them.
> 
> These guys were just in planted with new organs for the love of christ. Thats harder to adjust to than just some gene modification.


See, here's the thing. While they're scouts they're having organs planted into them. According to the codex scouts fight on dozens if not hundreds of battlefields before being promoted into the ranks of the regular Space Marines. Plenty of time to get used to their additional abilities.

It's not like the Halo version where they all received their modifications at once and then told to go train. It's a process that takes many years. And after receiving all their organs they continue to serve for years more as scouts before being promoted.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hailene said:


> See, here's the thing. While they're scouts they're having organs planted into them. According to the codex scouts fight on dozens if not hundreds of battlefields before being promoted into the ranks of the regular Space Marines. Plenty of time to get used to their additional abilities.
> 
> It's not like the Halo version where they all received their modifications at once and then told to go train. It's a process that takes many years. And after receiving all their organs they continue to serve for years more as scouts before being promoted.


I am more than aware of all what you just said. But... They were just implanted with the god damn black carapace! They have had the time of a space flight to learn in the ways of using power armor, probably less, seeing as they got the implant during it!


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Where did they say they just got their black carapace? If they made it to full scouts they've likely had it for months if not years. 

Plus after the deaths of some members the Apothocary asks to extract "their" geneseed--more than just the guy you'd expect. That means that the prognoid gland has been in there for at least 5 years, if not 10 for the chest. Though we don't see him take it from the others during the movie, but we know they've had the prognoids in them for at least 5 years.

So we know that they've had all their implants for almost 5 years since the prognoid gland is the second to last implant they receive.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You dont seem to get my point here... 



> And so, after the recent loss of Squad Ultima to the Tyranids, Severus promotes a group of Scouts into full Space Marines to reform Squad Ultima


The only "experienced" Marines in the Movie are Severus, Pythol and Crastor.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

All these complaints about the fluff, I thought Dan Abnett wrote the script.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

MuSigma said:


> All these complaints about the fluff, I thought Dan Abnett wrote the script.


He did, and it proves that he may be an OK authour but he sucks at writing screen plays!


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> He did, and it proves that he may be an OK authour but he sucks at writing screen plays!


Its a damn shame.

I really enjoy 40k - the books, the games, even the computer games, I think a cgi movies would have a great launching pad for 40k to move into a another successful genre.

I mean there are a great many PC games that have a CGI opening movie before the game begins and they on the whole can be absolutely awesome and I have always wanted to see that artform move into full movie format.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I did some long, hard thinking about the film and I think I found what makes it less-than-stellar. Mostly it's a rushed production.

Animation - the actual visual quality isn't bad (apart from the filters making everything looked smudged and the occasional canned sprite awkwardly spliced in), but the physical animation of movement is a little awkward. The animators would have probably liked to go back and make them look a little more natural, but if they're on a tight time constraint, c'est la vie.

Dialogue - most of the dialogue sounds like it got two, maybe three takes in the booth, and the entire dialogue recording was wrapped up in a day. Again, rushed production. John Hurt, being a bigshot actor, is the only person that sounds halfway decent, and sadly he has little dialogue.

Pacing - the actual story was meaty and true to the 40k universe, but the pacing was all over the place. Slow patches, awkwardly timed dialogue, shots that require a double-take to fully understand; all things that could be cleaned up with a bit more time and thorough examination.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> You dont seem to get my point here...
> The only "experienced" Marines in the Movie are Severus, Pythol and Crastor.


I don't think you understand what it means to be a Space Marine.

First, all the applicants for the Space Marines are the best a world can offer. They're the prodigies. The exceptional. Children (as they're barely teenagers at best) that can defeat adults. Sometimes multiple adults.

Then the trials the Chapter has whittle these heroes from dozens or hundreds to a handful or two.

After that they begin receiving their implants to make them superhuman. This is combined with a training regime that would kill normal men. This is on top of being constantly tested physically, mentally, and spiritually for any flaw. Those that are found wanting are either killed if the Chapter is near or at full strength or placed in special suicide assault units if they're understrengthed.

As they mature they may be placed within a Scout squad. Here they fight under the guidance of one the chapter's most experienced men. The SM codex says that Scout sergeants have forgotten more of war than most captains will ever know.

After fighting in a Scout squad for years, sometimes decades, they may be promoted to become a full battle-brother. This is after they have fought in dozens or sometimes hundreds of battle--so says the SM codex.

And you say they're inexperienced? Even if they were, that they were incapable of doing superhuman feats?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hailene said:


> Blah, blah, blah. -/Insert a lot of stuff I know-


No, you dont seem to see the difference with running around in carapace armor and a tons worth of power armor you have barely become used to. 

And did not the, ehrm, "Captain" do something quite superhuman?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Beyond getting...yeah?

The Black carapace allows you to interface with the armor as if it was a second skin. You don't need to learn how to use power armor when you have the black carapace and the various MIU plugs that Space Marines have. And even if they don't know how to use power armor, they've have superhuman strength for years if not decades. Surely they could at least jump a little better?

And if they were going to have a movie about Space Marines, why not have them do sueprhuman feats? That's the point of Space Marines. They're superhuman. If they wanted to make a movie with people doing every day feats you might as well have non-augmented humans do it.

After all, a superhuman being that doesn't do superhuman feats is pretty pointless.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No, you dont get the point I have been trying to tell during the last few pages, so I might just as well give up trying to explain it to you when it does not stick in.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

What?

They're not used to power armor--this is nonsense since the black carapace allows them to use power armor as if it was a second skin.

They're inexperienced. Which is also nonsense, since they're probably more experienced in war than almost any other Imperial unit. And that's as freshly raised battle brothers.

They're not used to their implants. This is also false since they've been implanted with all their implants for at least 5 years and have fought on dozens of battlefields with their superhuman abilities.

There is no excuse that they should not be able to comfortably exceed human abilities. 

Should they be equal to experienced, veteran Space Marines? Of course not. Should they surpass what the best trained non-augmented humans do? Of course.

The fact you believe that Space Marines, even newly raised Space Marines, shouldn't be able do superhuman feats is mind-boggling. Do you even know what a Space Marine is?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

hailene said:


> Do you even know what a Space Marine is?


The last thing I will say in the thread is... 

**facepalm** 











:laugh:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll take that as a no. You have yet to address any of the points I have made.

You believe that newly raised Space Marines are incapable of superhuman feats. I think that's a fair summation of your knowledge.


----------

